# '15 Beans and Corn



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Agnews....

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/american-farmers-plant-more-soybeans-as-corn-ends-profit-run-blmg1-NAA-bloomberg/


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

That's exactly why my planter and combine will be parked this year. I am not chasing after a break even year or loss. i might as well and would rather play with my grandchildren and sell some tractors.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> That's exactly why my planter and combine will be parked this year. I am not chasing after a break even year or loss. i might as well and would rather play with my grandchildren and sell some tractors.


If a significant number of growers would do the same, there might be pretty good demand in '16.

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> That's exactly why my planter and combine will be parked this year. I am not chasing after a break even year or loss. i might as well and would rather play with my grandchildren and sell some tractors.


Fallow, rent, or?


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

the USDA is making its first planning projection next week what a crock. There could be one hill of a dad burned drought.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

endrow said:


> the USDA is making its first planning projection next week what a crock. There could be one hill of a dad burned drought.


Planting projection


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> That's exactly why my planter and combine will be parked this year. I am not chasing after a break even year or loss. i might as well and would rather play with my grandchildren and sell some tractors.


I guess you could let stuff sit sometimes for a year but its just not all that easy.


----------

